# ID plz? Many plants for viv



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are some of the plants I bought and that I am planning on putting in my viv, if they are fine for frogs that is...

1. This one looks like a kind of umbrella plant









2. This one I have no idea...









3. Maybe violet?









4. no idea









5. this one is tiny.. looks like a soft cactus or aloes... no idea tho









6. no idea either









7. no idea









8. pretty nice for big tree frogs! no idea what type it is tho









9. the girl at the hort shop kept refering this plant/moss as "baby tears" in french..









10. this looks like a kind of fern to me









11. this is a type of ivy









12. orchids I got off special on Feb15 (hence the valentine deco)









along with these I have staghorn fern, nepenthes pitcher plant, venus fly trap, crotons, several broms and epiphytes
I also am trying to grow kyoto moss, we'll see in a few monthes if it looks good

if any of you have do's and don'ts regarding these plants, let me know! I know the carnis will need a "poor soil" so I am planning on putting them in baskets on my background. The staghorn is already a bit big... I might buy some smaller one altho people tell me it gets big real fast. I hope that most of the other plants are suitable for my vivs and that I will have success with them!
Wish me luck!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay...

1. Scheffelara
2. Polka dot plant
3. African Violet
4. Christmas cactus
5. Some sorta Aloe? (This will definately not work in a viv)
6. Jade plant ( I think dart tanks are too wet for these)
7. Dracaena . (Way too big for most tanks)
8. Alocasia ... possibly 'Polly' ( Will get too big for most tanks)
9. Babys tears. I believe this does well in vivs
10. Selaginella martensii (AWESOME for vivs!)
Your orchid will usually get too big plus these dont do well in vivs.
Venus flytraps are a no no for frog tanks... They are native to the eastern USA and need a dormant period
Crotons get big but i hear they do alright if you keep them cut back

The Staghorn fern is just gonna get way too big over time


I hope this helps

Todd


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Okay...
> 
> 1. Scheffelara
> 2. Polka dot plant
> ...


I agree with this statement.
The orchid is a Phalaenopsis. They get pretty tall, with 2-3 foot stems.
That Staghorn will get Massive. Too big for anything but the largest of vivs.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I only know what a few are... so here goes. Plant #1 is indeed an umbrella plant. Should be fine in your viv. Be careful though, it grows very quickly so you'll have to cut it back often. Plant #3 is an African Violet. I believe people have put them successfully in vivs. You can probably do a search on them here. 

Plants 4, 5, and 6 are all what are referred to as "succulents". Cacti and aloe are in this same family. They will most likely not be good in a tropical viv. They would do fine in a desert setup though. Succulents hold water in them, require high light, and very little watering. The fastest and most common way to kill a succulent is by overwatering. They do best in well draining soil and only need to be watered when the soil around the base is completely dry. So if you were planning on keeping those in a very wet, humid, tropical viv, it would probably be a bad idea. 

I believe #9 is a fern that is actually commonly called Baby Tears. That would also be fine in your viv as long as you don't have big fat Tincs that will smush it!

I'm not totally confident on the others, but I hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Shenanigans said:


> I believe #9 is a fern that is actually commonly called Baby Tears. That would also be fine in your viv as long as you don't have big fat Tincs that will smush it!


Baby tears is a Pilea, not a fern. its is small, though, and will get trampled on by larger frogs.

Now that i look at it, it looks more like Peperomia Prostrata too me.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

#8 looks like an amizonica but hopefully its a polly. The polly gets to be around 2' at max height while the amizonica gets closer to 4'. So hopefully for you sake its a polly but either way might get to big.
J


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Deli said:


> Baby tears is a Pilea, not a fern. its is small, though, and will get trampled on by larger frogs.
> 
> Now that i look at it, it looks more like Peperomia Prostrata too me.


It's not a Peperomia but it does look like what's called Baby Tears. But, there are many plants known by this name. Pilea depressa is one of them. Hince the reason I dislike common names.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow thanks SO MUCH for all those quick responses!!!
I bought all these plants randomly as i really love plants around the place, and I have about 10 viv project for many different types of frogs so I knew I wouldn't use them all.
I guess 4 and 6 are out since they require desert setup... but what about 5? I could put it high up in this own basket, near the light where it should be a bit more dry?
The #8 will probably be used as the "main plant" in a 80g Vert project, I have yet to decide what treefrogs I will be putting in there... WTF is too big, but I want still want some nice big tree frogs to fill this 80g!!! Maybe I will just get a group of rare TF and try to breed them? anyhow
no one talked about 10: seems like a very good viv fern to me right?
what about 11? I am not to sure about ivy... (poison ivy?)


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

#9 is no Peperomia Prostrata


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

FwoGiZ said:


> Wow thanks SO MUCH for all those quick responses!!!
> I bought all these plants randomly as i really love plants around the place, and I have about 10 viv project for many different types of frogs so I knew I wouldn't use them all.
> I guess 4 and 6 are out since they require desert setup... but what about 5? I could put it high up in this own basket, near the light where it should be a bit more dry?
> The #8 will probably be used as the "main plant" in a 80g Vert project, I have yet to decide what treefrogs I will be putting in there... WTF is too big, but I want still want some nice big tree frogs to fill this 80g!!! Maybe I will just get a group of rare TF and try to breed them? anyhow
> ...



10 is Selaginella martensii I think as Todd noted and it will do well in a vivarium.
11 is and ivy (Hedera) but I don't know which one. There are many cultivated forms. Not good for herbivores but not poison ivy either. They normally don't like to stay damp.
9 is not Peperomia prostrata. It's one of the plants known as Baby Tears but I don;t know which.

Here's Peperomia prostrata


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I did speak on # 10 Its is Selaginella martensii and it will do awesome in Dartfrog setups......

But keep it well watered or keep it in an enclosure until you use it.. they dont like to dry out


#9 is DEFINATELY NOT Peperomia prostrata... no ifs about it.its just not Peperomia prostrata.

80Gallon vert WOW! Yeah your Scheffelara and the Alocasia 'Polly' should be fine in that.


Todd


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd guess that this Baby's tears is likely to be Helxine soleirolii- at least, that's the one I see most commonly up here in garden centres and the like.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That Baby's Tears I don't think is the Helxine one. There is another one thats grown in colder climates that they call Baby's Tears. Its really tender and melts when the foliage itself is wet for too long. Conversely, the soil can't dry out. Go figure...


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> 10 is Selaginella martensii I think as Todd noted and it will do well in a vivarium.
> 11 is and ivy (Hedera) but I don't know which one. There are many cultivated forms. Not good for herbivores but not poison ivy either. They normally don't like to stay damp.
> 9 is not Peperomia prostrata. It's one of the plants known as Baby Tears but I don;t know which.
> 
> Here's Peperomia prostrata



I gotten a small 4" pot at a local mom 'n' pop green house that was labled at Pep. Prostrata, which looks nothing like that pic, but more like the one in the op. Im beginning to this it was miss-labeled. Unless there are other forms of it.

The ivy looks like variegated 'English Ivy'.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I suspect there are different forms but I haven't seen any without a pattern to the leaf. Peperomia rotundifolia does not have a pattern on the leaf but mine tends to grow a bit looser. I suspect that is most likely cultural though.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot to everyone!! This is really good info... sorry Todd I actually had read what you said but I am one on the moon haha! I was actually eager to use this plant in my 80g vert so I hoped someone wouldn't be telling me this plants wouldn't be proper for vivs!
I am planning on using the same type of soil (ABG) mostly all over the tank but I will add a bit or perlite and maybe lime near the plant base/roots but actually gonna stick with ABG for the non planted area of the ground, because all my vivs are for frogs


----------

